# Can you sublimate on 100% molded rubber



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

Subject says it all.....Thanks!


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

No. The rubber item would need to have a polymer coating on it for dye sub.


----------

